# What type and how much oil does this tractor use?



## FirewoodResourc

I tried to post this earlier but the picture didn't work. Hopefully they will delete the previous one. 

This is an old Massey Ferguson tractor. It has a 30 on the side and has a 4 cylinder diesel. I want to change the oil on it but don't know what type of oil it should use or how much. Anyone know what it should use? Also how often should the oil be changed?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Other post deleted as requested. Nice tough looking tractor you have there. 15W 40 would probably work well. I'd just drain the old oil to get a good idea of how much it holds and as a general rule you should not exceed 200 hours on your oil changes.


----------



## Mickey

Hood and dash look like the 1xx series built mid-60's to early 70's.

Here's the info you're requesting. TractorData.com Massey Ferguson 130 tractor engine information


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

What the heck is that on the 3 point? Looks like a multi use unit!


----------



## FirewoodResourc

Thanks for the reply. Do you think the Delo 15w 30 that I run in my F250 diesel would be fine? It won't be working in hot weather and mostly just sits idling for short periods as a log yarder. It rarely reaches full operating temperature except for when I have to move it a distance. 

The contraption on the 3 point is a Farmi logging winch. The front loader has log forks so it's been converted into a logging machine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That would work fine. I use my tractor for gathering wood too, and that winch looks awesome! I don't sell firewood, but I do maintain a minimum of 20 cords at any given time stored up in a barn. It just makes good sense to keep it banked, as now that the economy is crap, and the price of energy just keeps fluctuating. I have enough wood to go about 3 years without firing up a saw or a splitting maul! Would love to see more photos of your operation!


----------



## FirewoodResourc

Actually I meant Delo 15w 40. That's what I will use.

I recently started posting some pictures of my operation on my website so you can see some here firewood production photos. I don't have many but plan on stating to take more. Hopefully I will soon have some of the tractor in action instead of just sitting on the sideline.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I love getting wood. I put mine on pallets and move it around with my tractor where possible. I have 20 acres, but often drive out on to forrest service land adjoining my property and let it rip with my tractor too. Great photos. Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## FirewoodResourc

Getting ready to change the oil but I don't see where to put the new oil. There is no access to the valve cove without removing a bunch of stuff. So where do I pour the oil. And is the canister in the picture where the oil filter is?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks like that's a filter. Not sure about your engine, but sometimes they include another filler near the injection pump, up toward the front of the block, at least that seems to be the case on the newer compact diesels. Hope this helps.


----------



## GreenFlyer

If you have a local TSC, they should have several large books in the oils & fluids aisles that contain EVERY SINGLE MACHINE on the planet. I am not kidding. The manuals they have list every engine for every purpose from every manufacturer. The manuals should be hanging on the shelves like the ones one might find the in the Wal Mart auto section. Good luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Was you able to get your oil changed out yet?


----------



## FirewoodResourc

No I still don't see anywhere to put oil into it. We don't have TSC in this part of the country. There is an MF dealer in the area so maybe they would be able to tell me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

How weird! Curious to see how you fare!


----------

